# Tina Kaiser Room 524



## krautsalat (13 Juli 2010)

Gibt es unter den regsamen Postern und den Tina-Kaiser-Fans eventuell jemanden, der noch die kompletten Fotos vom Room 524 Shooting hat? Einige Fotos davon befinden sich auf ihrer MySpace-Page, allerdings in nicht allzu guter Qualität. In einem anderen Forum habe ich sie bereits gefunden, nur bin ich dort nicht Mitglied.


----------



## Buterfly (13 Juli 2010)

*Für Requests sind 20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich*

*Closed*


----------

